# Universal Audio Apollo Twin Solo Thunderbolt vs Focusrite Clarett 2 Pre Thunderbolt



## N.Caffrey (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi! I have to buy a new audio interface, and I think it might be a good idea to get a thunderbolt one. What do you think about these 2? Apart from one being a bit more expensive, are there any reasons why I should choose one instead of the other? I've read many good things about the Apollo, but couldn't find many opinions on the Focusrite. I also don't record live instruments very often, it would mainly be VST.

Thank you


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 28, 2016)

The best argument for the Apollo is being able to track through their plug-ins with no added latency.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Thunderbolt will allow you more plugin instances and less latency. The main advantage of the UAD platform are the quality of the plugins


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 28, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Thunderbolt will allow you more plugin instances and less latency. The main advantage of the UAD platform are the quality of the plugins



So if I wasn't interested in the plugins do you think the other would be a better choice?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

No, not IMO.



N.Caffrey said:


> So if I wasn't interested in the plugins do you think the other would be a better choice?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok, thank you, I'll get the Apollo then.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

you will want a duo core minimum btw. You can add more cores down the road with other Apollo's or Satellites.



N.Caffrey said:


> Ok, thank you, I'll get the Apollo then.


----------

